# Microsoft sieht Ende des Desktop-PCs gekommen



## Gast1658956205 (8. April 2019)

Ich habe gerade einen interessanten Artikel gefunden zum Thema Entwicklung der nächsten Windowsversion. Scheinbar werden wir Gamer uns in den nächsten Jahren eine neue Plattform für unser Hobby suchen müssen.

https://computerwelt.at/knowhow/ist-das-ende-des-desktops-gekommen/?xing_share=news

Leider kann man unter dem Artikel keine Kommentare posten. Daher möchte ich die Diskussion dazu gerne hier anstoßen.


Werden wir bald keine PCs mehr haben wie in dem Aritkel geweissagt wird?


----------



## HansHa (8. April 2019)

Die klassichen fetten Kisten braucht man fast nur noch zum Zocken oder für Videobearbeitung und Co., für den 0815 Surfer und Office Nutzer langt sowas wie ein Surface Tab allemal. Aussterben werden sie nicht, aber in vielen Haushalten werden sicher keine neuen mehr angeschafft.


----------



## fud1974 (8. April 2019)

Im Prinzip ist das heute schon ein Stück weit so. Viele Familien die ich kenne, haben maximal noch ein Notebook irgendwo rumliegen, oft in erbarmungswürdigen Zustand.. das wird halt für das genutzt wo so ein Gerät noch deutlich besser ist als ein Tablet oder Smartphone.

Aber das war es dann auch, über 90 Prozent der - im weitesten Sinne - "IT Tätigkeiten" finden dann auf dem Tablet oder Smartphone statt. Die fitteren unter den Usern haben sich dann noch eine Bluetooth Tastatur geholt für ihr Tablet, haben verstanden wie sie ihren Multifunktionsdrucker
anbinden können und sind glücklich.. mehr brauchen sie doch nicht.

Schon früher waren doch viele von den Usern zu großen Teilen nur "Word" User... und das auch nur für mal 1-2 Seiten und dann fertig, dafür hätten die schon damals keinen PC gebraucht, aber es gab halt keine Alternative.

Der PC in Form von einer Kiste, die wirklich in einer Ecke steht, samt Computertischchen ist in den letzten Jahren aus meinem Umfeld fast überall verschwunden.


----------



## RichardLancelot (8. April 2019)

Für betriebliche Infrastrukturen ist das ja i.O., hat mit der AzureCloud oder AWS schon längst begonnen. In Behörden oder Schulen wird das auch schon eingesetzt, wobei die "Cloud" hier eben ein lokales Cluster ist. Dass der PC verschwindet fürchte ich nicht, wobei es passende Angebote mit Shadow, GeForce Now etc. ja bereits gibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2019)

Das ist nun nichts wirklich neues. Microsoft baut sein Betriebsystem ja seit Jahren langsam immer mehr in eine Richtung um, wo die Plattform letztlich egal ist. 
Der Punkt ist, selbst heute reicht ein normales Smartphone von der Rechenleistung her für Internet, Surfen und Office. Einen Hub für Maus und Tastatur sowie Monitor dran und dein Smartphone ersetzt den PC, denn dein Smartphone ist letztlich auch ein PC. 

In vielen Firmen gibt es z.B. seit Jahrzehnten Thin Clients auf denen dann etwa Citrix läuft und den Windows Desktop vom Server zur Verfügung stellt. 

Privatnutzer die nur ein wenig Mail schauen und Surfen sowie Social Media Gedöhns machen können seit über fünf Jahren problemlos auf ein Tablet ausweichen. Entsprechend bekamen die Tablets ja auch lange Zeit irren Zuspruch, weil damit die alten grauen Heim-PCs ersetzt wurden, die dort seit 15 Jahren ihren Dienst verrichteten. 
Wer etwas anspruchsvoller ist holt sich halt ein Convertible oder gar richtiges Notebook. 

Der Punkt ist schlicht und ergreifend, die meisten Nutzer machen kaum was aufwendiges mit einem Rechner. 
Im Heimsegment war es immer der Gamer, der da Vorreiter für Leistungsanforderungen war. 
Aber natürlich ist nicht jeder beruflich eingesetzte PC ein Bürorechner, auch hier werden je nach Gebiet auch viel Rechenleistung und vor allem auch Speicher benötigt. 

Von daher, ja, der PC im Heimbereich stirbt aus, nein, der PC wird nicht aussterben. 

Was ausstirbt ist höchstens das Billigsegment, Fertigrechner bis 500 Euro sind heute eigentlich schon obsolet, weil es für sie längst Ersatz gibt.


----------



## BlackRaven79 (26. Mai 2019)

Es werden sicherlich weniger, da sich die Technik heute schon ganz schön smart zusammenpressen lässt und vielen Leuten das reicht, zumal das Internet und alles, was damit verbunden ist (Internet der Dinge) auf anderen Geräten läuft. Aber für Arbeit, anspruchsvollen Genuss und Gaming, da bleiben natürlich die dicken Kisten. Das ist ein lohnender Markt. Da wird selbst Microsoft nicht nein sagen.


----------



## hunterseyes (7. Juli 2019)

Auch für Gaming wird momentan an anderen Lösungen gewerkelt, da wird die Rechenleistung nicht mehr daheim abverlangt, sondern zentral berechnet und nur noch zugesendet. Viel wichtiger wird also nicht mehr das eigene System zu Hause sein, sondern die Anbindung ans Glasfasernetz. Dabei wird Deutschland in den nächsten paar Jahren immer weiter zurückfallen und unattraktiver als Wirtschaftsstandort werden, einfach, weil unsere Regierung noch von Neuland spricht und denkt, ne 50k Leitung wäre was tolles.  Wobei bundesweit diese 50k noch nicht einmal als Standard verfügbar sind, auch nicht in 5 Jahren.


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Was ausstirbt ist höchstens das Billigsegment, Fertigrechner bis 500 Euro sind heute eigentlich schon obsolet, weil es für sie längst Ersatz gibt.


Wer einen billigen Rechner für Office und Internet haben will, ist schon deutlich unter 500 Euro mit dabei. Mini PCs machen's möglich.
Die Dinger gibt's ab gut 100 Euro, die kann man platzsparend hinter den Monitor schrauben, sind passiv gekühlt und verbrauchen so wenig Energie, daß die selbst beim 24/7 Einsatz keine 20 Euro im Jahr kosten würden.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2019)

Das ist ja nix neues.
Das Bild hier hab ich 2014 hier gepostet, als es um die Zukunft des (Arbeits-)PCs ging :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dockingstation für das eigene Mobilegerät.
Diese verbindet das Gerät mit einem Bildschirm und Tastatur.
So kann man bequemer Arbeiten. Wenn man fertig ist, nimmt man sein Handy/PC einfach wieder aus der Station raus.

Die Festplatte ist noch da, weil 2014 der Speicher ein Problem hätte werden können.
Das ist heute aber kein Thema mehr


----------



## Worrel (7. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das ist ja nix neues.


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.  Nur, daß es billiger, leiser und praktischer wäre als ein 500 Euro PC.


----------



## Wubaron (7. Juli 2019)

Privat verbringe ich so gut wie keine Zeit mehr am PC. Zuletzt habe ich sogar KOTOR am Handy durchgespielt. Wenn ich beruflich schon den ganzen Tag Rechner sitze hab ich danach keine Lust mehr. Außerdem ist man mit Handy bzw Tablet ortsunabhängig. Vor dem schlafen noch ne runde spielen. Dafür hab ich keine Lust mich vor den Rechner zu hocken. Vor allem bis los geht muss man sich erst mal 100 Updates zeihen. Und so hab ich eben kotor gemütlich im Bett gespielt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2019)

"Aussterben" werden PCs nicht, zumindest nicht komplett und bezogen auf "PC" im Sinne von "an einem Tisch sitzen mit Monitor und Tastatur arbeiten". 

Es gibt nun mal genug Leute, die einen halbwegs großen Monitor brauchen, um normal arbeiten zu können. Da reicht ein Laptop nicht, schon gar nicht ein Tablet mit angekoppelter Tastatur. Und erst Recht reicht so was nicht für ältere Leute, das wäre ja eine Qual, Word oder Excel an einem 10 Zoll-Tablet machen zu müssen... auch Leute, die etwas mit Fotos, Videos oder Musik machen werden weiterhin lieber an einem richtigen Monitor arbeiten wollen. Gleichzeitig wollen solche Leute aber auch nicht den "Familien-Fernseher" blockieren, wenn sie den als Monitor nutzen. Daher wird es auch in der Zukunft immer noch Haushalte mit einem "PC-Arbeitsplatz" geben - allerdings kann es gut sein, dass man in der Zukunft bis auf wenige Ausnahmen dann keinen PC mehr hat, sondern eine ausreichend starke Technik ist im Monitor, oder aber der Monitor ist kompatibel zu Stream-Angeboten, die dann die eigentliche Rechenarbeit machen und Programme ausführen usw. - die Tastatur und Maus sind dann (kabellos) direkt mit dem Monitor verbunden.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet.  Nur, daß es billiger, leiser und praktischer wäre als ein 500 Euro PC.


Mein Posting bezog sich auf den Thread-Titel, nicht auf Deinen Beitrag [emoji14]


----------



## Worrel (8. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mein Posting bezog sich auf den Thread-Titel, nicht auf Deinen Beitrag [emoji14]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

